
Tokyo IT firm looking for Ruby on Rails “Beer Interns” to drink on job - fn
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2017/04/07/tokyo-it-firm-is-looking-for-beer-interns-whore-willing-to-drink-while-on-the-job/
======
fn
From the article:

This is a legitimate internship in which you’ll be using the Ruby on Rails
application framework to complete web development assignments. You’ll just be
doing it with a beer in one hand, as the program aims to “help clear away
tension by having a beer, and let interns experience the working atmosphere at
Technomobile and see if they’re compatible with it.”

